# Good immigration lawyer?



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi all,

In a bit of a predicament.

Can anyone recommend someone, I need advice... I don't mind paying. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

ray_mbchb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In a bit of a predicament.
> 
> ...


Intergate is very good. Google their details. I think their head office is in Capetown but they can assist you anywhere in the country.


----------



## singhh14 (Sep 28, 2020)

jollem said:


> Intergate is very good. Google their details. I think their head office is in Capetown but they can assist you anywhere in the country.


Hi @jollem. Do you have any idea on how much they charge? The costs of this process are adding up for me and I need to find an affordable immigration lawyer if possible


----------



## Marc708 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi! Prices are from 5k upwards, depending on type of permit, lawyer and your negotiating skills. Intergate is not bad, only have in mind that they are not immigration lawyers, only admin guys and advisors. If your application fails they won't be able to represent you in court. I can send you some prices I recently got via DM.


----------



## dasjessy (Jun 2, 2020)

Don't know how to DM but I can send details of a very good immigration lawyer who helped me throughout the years.


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

ray_mbchb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In a bit of a predicament.
> 
> ...


Hi there, DM me privately to discuss your needs and how I can support.


----------



## wardaxyn (Aug 20, 2021)

Why do you need an immigration lawyer? In my opinion, it is much easier to find the nearest lawyer. At least I'm not going to overpay for such a lawyer.


----------



## berwexyn (Aug 16, 2021)

wardaxyn said:


> Why do you need an immigration lawyer? In my opinion, it is much easier to find the nearest lawyer. At least I'm not going to overpay for such a lawyer.


In my opinion, you should not say that. It is better to overpay for a good lawyer who will definitely be able to protect you than to find a cheap lawyer who will do nothing. Or am I wrong?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

berwexyn said:


> In my opinion, you should not say that. It is better to overpay for a good lawyer who will definitely be able to protect you than to find a cheap lawyer who will do nothing. Or am I wrong?


I agree. I would rather go for a good immigration lawyer with experience in such matters.


----------



## wardaxyn (Aug 20, 2021)

berwexyn said:


> In my opinion, you should not say that. It is better to overpay for a good lawyer who will definitely be able to protect you than to find a cheap lawyer who will do nothing. Or am I wrong? Of course, I did not participate in any civil court, and I hope that I will not participate in the near future, but I had a reprimand in the army. Of course, the reprimand was mainly due to the fact that I often did not visit my workplace and did not monitor military equipment, but I was still provided with a lawyer from Military Defenses. In general, you should always choose a lawyer based on the amount of experience. An expensive lawyer does not always mean very experienced.


I completely agree with you, but why overpay for a lawyer who is abroad if you can find a high-quality lawyer in your city?


----------



## Coilavana (Sep 2, 2021)

Last year I had a serious problem, with the law, so I decided to look for a good lawyer to defend myself. I asked for help at vasaadvokat.se. They are the best company specialized in this domain. When I went to the law court, we won the judgement and my lawyer was Tvist om avtal ( disputing over the agreement) with the judge. I love this company, because they have a lot of professional people,to work with. You can choose your partner for a long either a short term, as you wish. I recommend you to use this company, in case you have any problems.


----------



## micagooden865 (8 d ago)

Hi there, I'm sorry to hear about your predicament.


----------



## micagooden865 (8 d ago)

micagooden865 said:


> Hi there, I'm sorry to hear about your predicament.


Fortunately, there are a lot of good immigration lawyers out there who can help you. It would be best to start your search by checking lawyer review sites like Avvo, Yelp and Google to read reviews from other clients who have used the services of immigration attorneys. Also, I worked with a car accident lawyer in San Antonio that helped me to solve a case. They have there a lot of immigration lawyers that might help you. Hope you will find the right person and will solve your problem!


----------

